

Node.js Frameworks Comparison - johnx123-up
http://ocdevel.com/blog/nodejs-frameworks-comparison?hn

======
deif
The last point the op makes is that you don't need a nodejs framework if
you're using backbone/angular/ember. I've consistently used Socketstream
combined with Ember in my for-fun projects, and it's extremely easy to build
use. Combine that with the massive fun I'm having pushing events to the client
from node and watching ember observers adjust accordingly, wonderful things
can happen.

On topic - Socketstream is actively being developed and is pretty damn awesome
(not to mention easy to pick up). Meteor and TowerJS turned me away when I saw
the amount of rigidity in their implementations, whereas SS allows you to plug
modules in and out of the framework with ease.

~~~
owenb
Great to hear of your success with SocketStream!

While there is still lots to do, I am happy with the way the latest version
(0.4) is progressing and very excited about the new support for Node Streams.

As you mention, SocketStream is indeed under active development, but most of
that is currently going on in this experimental repo
(<https://github.com/socketstream/socketstream-0.4>) and offline.

I hope to get a stable 0.4 release out early next year, along with full
documentation, tutorials and more. Stay tuned!

Owen

------
louischatriot
Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:PKds6Tk...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:PKds6TkMNFcJ:ocdevel.com/blog/nodejs-
frameworks-comparison&hl=en&tbo=d&gl=fr&strip=1)

------
louischatriot
Nice article, and really stresses the tradeoff between flexibility/control and
development time. Being control freaks, we use plain old Express at tldr.io ,
it's true that you need to tie everything yourself but in the long-run I think
we actually save time by knowing exactly what we do and why we do it.

------
robinduckett
It's down. I hope this blog doesn't run on Node.js

~~~
yuchi
No, it runs on drupal.

~~~
mekwall
That explains it all.

~~~
robinduckett
To be fair, using varnish and proper cache modules with drupal, you can make
drupal very immune to this sort of traffic.

~~~
mcrittenden
Core Drupal caching can handle a lot (my blog has handled the top spot in HN a
couple times with only that without issue), and adding Varnish alone can scale
it to huge traffic levels. The GP comment is just FUD.

------
camus
Does Node really scales better than other solutions with blocking operation ?
( read/write files, read/write from synchronous dbs ,etc... ) , i understand
it works quite well with queue messaging or async databases ,etc ... But is it
really better when one uses it for "classic" CRUD websites that display
webpages and get their infos from , a postgres database ?

~~~
Jean-Philipe
postgres or postgresql, not postgre. SCNR

~~~
camus
Since you are so smart, why dont you answer the question ,french man?

